# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  د. محمود البدرى ينفى ما جاء على لسان د. سامرين ..

## musab aljak

*
فى اتصال هاتفى مع د. محمود البدرى الامين  العام لرابطة اطباء المريخ أكد لنا بان كل الذى ورد فى حديث الدكتورة  سامرين ماهو الا افتراء وكذب ، كما اكد بانه لم يجلس معها ويحدثها عن اى  اصابات والذى ورد فى حديث الدكتورة لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة، كما اكد انه لا  يعرف من هى دكتورة سامرين حتى .

بعد ذلك تطرق الدكتور البدرى الى موضوع عربة الاسعاف وذكر ان تبرع بالعربة  هو الدكتور اسامة حافظ الشاذلى عضو مجلس ادارة المريخ ورئيس القطاع الثقافى  ، وهى ملك للمستشفى الدولى التى يملكها الدكتور اسامة حافظ ، وذكر ان  دكتور اسامة يتبرع بسيارة الاسعاف للمريخ منذ ثلاثة سنوات ولا يطلب فيها  قرشا .

واكد انه لم يقابل جمال الوالى ولم يسمع صوته الا مرة واحدة عبر الهاتف  ،وان رابطة اطباء المريخ هى رابطة محترمة مساندة لمجلس المريخ ولا تعارضه  وحلقة الوصل بينها وبين مجلس نادى المريخ عن طريق دكتور اسامة حافظ عضو  المجلس ، وهى رابطة داعمة للمريخ الكيان .

اما بخصوص اصابة سفارى فقد اكد دكتور محمود البدرى ان مجلس ادارة نادى  المريخ قد كلف الرابطة بتقارير طبية عن حالة اللاعب وقد ارسلناها لهم وهى  الان بحوزتهم .

واكد الدكتور محمود البدرى على ان هذا الوقت ليس وقتا للاقاويل مثل هذا  خاصة والمريخ لديه استحقاقات خارجية متمثلة فى عبور مازيمبى العنيد ، ويجب  على المنبر الالتفات للمندسين والمعارضين .

*

----------


## سامرين

*لا شافنى ولا بعرفنى الصوره دى فبركه ياكولا ..دكتور البدرى ذكر كل حرف قلته شاء ام ابى.ماالذى يجعلنى من دون امة المريخ اختار البدرى لافترى عليه ..انا ثابته فى ماقلته ومصره على ان البدرى ذكر كل ذلك ولو اختار هو ان ينكر ماذكره فذاك شانه وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لا نشك اطلاقا في صدق الدكتورة سامرين
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*




واكد الدكتور محمود البدرى على ان هذا الوقت ليس وقتا للاقاويل مثل هذا خاصة والمريخ لديه استحقاقات خارجية متمثلة فى عبور مازيمبى العنيد ، ويجب على المنبر الالتفات للمندسين والمعارضين .



يعني دكتور سامرين معارضة ومندسة ؟
اتمني ان يخاف الناس الله فهو اولي بالخوف من الوالي ومجلسه 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا نشك اطلاقا في صدق الدكتورة سامرين



22222
ولن يراودني في يوم من الايام ان سامرين تكذب
سامرين منشأها طيب واصلها طيب واخلاقها وتربيتها تمنعها من ان تصبح منافقة او كذابة
...
*

----------


## سامرين

*نبحث عن الشهره فاخترنا ان نفبرك صوره مع البدرى ونتجنى عليه بمالايقله.
*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لا شافنى ولا بعرفنى الصوره دى فبركه ياكولا ..دكتور البدرى ذكر كل حرف قلته شاء ام ابى.ماالذى يجعلنى من دون امة المريخ اختار البدرى لافترى عليه ..انا ثابته فى ماقلته ومصره على ان البدرى ذكر كل ذلك ولو اختار هو ان ينكر ماذكره فذاك شانه وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.



بصراحة انتي غلطانة لانو عادي ممكن ينكر كل الكلام ودا الحصل
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا نشك اطلاقا في صدق الدكتورة سامرين




مشكور ياريد
المشكله ياريد انو الزول ده مافى حاجه كانت تجبرو انو يقول الكلام ده والحاجه التانيه انا مصلحتى شنو عشان اقول عليهو حاجه هو ماذكرها  ..

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يعني دكتور سامرين معارضة ومندسة ؟
اتمني ان يخاف الناس الله فهو اولي بالخوف من الوالي ومجلسه 
...



اذا كان  الحرص على مصلحة المريخ معارضه فمرحباً بها من اليوم.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بعدين نحن كيف نعرف ان البدري قد انكر هذا الحديث ووصف صاحبته بالكذابة والمندسة والمعارضة ؟
فليأتي لنا هو بنفسه ويقول ما قاله لك بالتلفون 
..
واتمني من كولا ومن كان شهودا ان يدخل ويقول كما سمع 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الظاهر شباب من اجل المريخ لسه عندهم ضنب بفرفر
...
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لا شافنى ولا بعرفنى الصوره دى فبركه ياكولا ..دكتور البدرى ذكر كل حرف قلته شاء ام ابى.ماالذى يجعلنى من دون امة المريخ اختار البدرى لافترى عليه ..انا ثابته فى ماقلته ومصره على ان البدرى ذكر كل ذلك ولو اختار هو ان ينكر ماذكره فذاك شانه وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.



ليس لنا قول فيك 
يا سمرين 
الا ما قاله الصديق 
في نبينا صلي الله عليه وسلم ان دكتوره سامرين قالت هذا فانها صدقت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

22222
ولن يراودني في يوم من الايام ان سامرين تكذب
سامرين منشأها طيب واصلها طيب واخلاقها وتربيتها تمنعها من ان تصبح منافقة او كذابة
...



مشكور مرهف 
والحمد لله ليس تذكية لنفسى لكنى لااعرف الكذب ولا النفاق وثابته مابتزحزح ولما اقول حاجه بثبت عليها وهسى كلامى ده انا ممكن اكتبوا فى ورقه وادى للبدرى مستند لمحكمتو.بس ان شاء الله هو ضميرو يكون مرتاااااااااااااااااح.

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

بصراحة انتي غلطانة لانو عادي ممكن ينكر كل الكلام ودا الحصل




ود البنحاول نقولوا لسامرين من قبيل !!!!!!!! 

تشكرات ياملك .

ياسامرين : براحة وبي رواقة وما بالعاطفة ، الإيشو دي مافيها هواجة . 

وقديما قالوا : 

ما لايقتلنا يجعلنا أقوى . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة استغرب من نفي كلام دار وسط اكثر من عشرة اشخاص
من حضروا النقاش موجودين مستعدين للشهادة
اذا كان الدكتور يريد ان يتنصصل من الامر فعليه ان يقول انه افترى على اطباء المريخ ورئيسه ويرجع الامر له ولايفتري على ناس عرفهم مجتمع المريخ بالصفاء والنقاء
تغيير الكلام صفة لازمت العديد من ادارييه في مختلف المجالات


*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بعدين نحن كيف نعرف ان البدري قد انكر هذا الحديث ووصف صاحبته بالكذابة والمندسة والمعارضة ؟
 ...





وعرفتو كيف إنو سامرين قعدت مع الدكتور؟؟؟
وإنو الكلام الإنكتب عنو فعلاً قالو؟؟؟

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					



وعرفتو كيف إنو سامرين قعدت مع الدكتور؟؟؟
وإنو الكلام الإنكتب عنو فعلاً قالو؟؟؟




توجد صورة تثبت الواقعة كما انه يوجد شهود في هذا المنبر كانوا حاضرين يمكنهم ان ياتوا ويدلوا بشهادتهم
...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ليس لنا قول فيك 
يا سمرين 
الا ما قاله الصديق 
في نبينا صلي الله عليه وسلم ان دكتوره سامرين قالت هذا فانها صدقت



أنت تحمل إسم أطهر بقعة في العالم
فلا تقرن إسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإنسان قط
الرسول لا يماثله أحد من البشر ... هل تطلقون القول جزافاً؟

مالكم كييف تحكمون أتريدون أن تحللو الحرام وتحرمون الحلال
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بعدين نحن كيف نعرف ان البدري قد انكر هذا الحديث ووصف صاحبته بالكذابة والمندسة والمعارضة ؟
فليأتي لنا هو بنفسه ويقول ما قاله لك بالتلفون 
..
واتمني من كولا ومن كان شهودا ان يدخل ويقول كما سمع 
...



كولا علق على البوست يامرهف وذكر باقى الحديث الخاص بالبدرى.

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

توجد صورة تثبت الواقعة كما انه يوجد شهود في هذا المنبر كانوا حاضرين يمكنهم ان ياتوا ويدلوا بشهادتهم
...




يادكتوره أمسكي في الصوره دي قوي يمكن تحتاجيها.

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ليس لنا قول فيك 
يا سمرين 
الا ما قاله الصديق 
في نبينا صلي الله عليه وسلم ان دكتوره سامرين قالت هذا فانها صدقت




صلوات ربى وسلامه عليه
وكتر الف خيرك احمر مكه.

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, احمد جبريل, dr.abdelgalil, ibrahim s, سامرين, ولد ام در, 
كسباوى

اين انت يا مصعب ومن الذي تلقي الاتصال 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كولا علق على البوست يامرهف وذكر باقى الحديث الخاص بالبدرى.




يعني انتي وكولا طلعتوا كذابين ومندسين ومعارضة
والبدري كما زعموا طلع صادق ؟
تلك اذاً قسمةُ ضيزي
...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (8 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

Almothanna,مريخابي كسلاوي,الوليد عمر,احمد جبريل,dr.abdelgalil,ibrahim s,سامرين,ولد ام در

ياالصادق خش تووووووووووشك في الموضوع 

+ 

مشطاغووووووون . 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


ود البنحاول نقولوا لسامرين من قبيل !!!!!!!! 

تشكرات ياملك .

ياسامرين : براحة وبي رواقة وما بالعاطفة ، الإيشو دي مافيها هواجة . 

وقديما قالوا : 

ما لايقتلنا يجعلنا أقوى . 





مشكور المثنى ..ومالايقتلنا بالطبع يقوينا.
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

يادكتوره أمسكي في الصوره دي قوي يمكن تحتاجيها.




يعني ده تهديد وتخويف لاحدي حرائرنا ولاشنو ما قادر افهم
..
وحتي لو ذهب للمحكمة لايمكن لعشرة ان يصبحوا كلهم منافقين وكذابين
من المؤكد ان هنالك ممن في قلبهم رجولة سيقفون مع الحق لانهم يخافون الله والله احق ان يُخشي
...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (11 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,مرهف,الرايقة,الوليد عمر,احمد جبريل,Ehab M. Ali*,ibrahim s,musab aljak,سامرين,هشام احمدموسى,ولد ام در
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					



وعرفتو كيف إنو سامرين قعدت مع الدكتور؟؟؟
وإنو الكلام الإنكتب عنو فعلاً قالو؟؟؟




عندى صوره موجوده.وعندى شهود من ضمنهم كولا .


*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (8 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

Almothanna,مريخابي كسلاوي,الوليد عمر,احمد جبريل,dr.abdelgalil,ibrahim s,سامرين,ولد ام در
ياالصادق خش تووووووووووشك في الموضوع 

+ 

مشطاغووووووون . 



الزول ده يعلم الله مشتاق ليو بشكل خااااااص جداً
...
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

يادكتوره أمسكي في الصوره دي قوي يمكن تحتاجيها.




والله من غير الصوره اعلم تماما بما اننى على الحق فلن اخسر.

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*والله العظيم لو كانت دكتوره سامرين
كأجاثا كريستى لن تستطيع ان تنسج
 وتنسق هذا الكلام من بنات افكارها
وقراين الاحوال فى نادى المريخ تقول
ان مازكره دكتور البدرى ومانقلته دكتوره
سامرين حقيقه 100%
وأن شاء الله الايام كفيله بأظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يعني انتي وكولا طلعتوا كذابين ومندسين ومعارضة
والبدري كما زعموا طلع صادق ؟
تلك اذاً قسمةُ ضيزي
...



عادى يامرهف انه عالم المصالح
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يعني ده تهديد وتخويف لاحدي حرائرنا ولاشنو ما قادر افهم
..
وحتي لو ذهب للمحكمة لايمكن لعشرة ان يصبحوا كلهم منافقين وكذابين
من المؤكد ان هنالك ممن في قلبهم رجولة سيقفون مع الحق لانهم يخافون الله والله احق ان يُخشي
...



والله ولايتعب نفسو اليدينى المكان العاوز يفتح فيهو البلاغ انا بفتحوا ليهو.
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة



اذا كانت خاصه بى انا فمرحى بها

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

والله العظيم لو كانت دكتوره سامرين
كأجاثا كريستى لن تستطيع ان تنسج
وتنسق هذا الكلام من بنات افكارها
وقراين الاحوال فى نادى المريخ تقول
ان مازكره دكتور البدرى ومانقلته دكتوره
سامرين حقيقه 100%
وأنشاء الله الايام كفيله بأظهار الحق وأزهاق الباطل



مشكور احمد جبريل ..بس الظاهر كده اجاثا كرستى دى عندنا بكميات.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بصراحة استغرب من نفي كلام دار وسط اكثر من عشرة اشخاص
من حضروا النقاش موجودين مستعدين للشهادة
اذا كان الدكتور يريد ان يتنصصل من الامر فعليه ان يقول انه افترى على اطباء المريخ ورئيسه ويرجع الامر له ولايفتري على ناس عرفهم مجتمع المريخ بالصفاء والنقاء
تغيير الكلام صفة لازمت العديد من ادارييه في مختلف المجالات








كسلاوى مشكور جدا
البدرى لم اشك لحظه واحده فى صدقه وكيف انه تكلم بحرقه وعندما ذكر حادثة الاسعاف لن انسى ابداً مدى تأثر الاستاذه سعديه عبد السلام وكيف ان دموعها غلبت عليها ولم تستطيع التعبير.كل هذا يبدو انه من نسج خيالى.

*

----------


## مرهف

*يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة


هذا الشيئ لا يخفي علي اي كيس فطن
...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هوووووووووووووووووووووووي دايرين الجد ولا الجمبه 
انا ضربت للدكتور دا ومن كلامو معاي اكد لي تماما انو قال الكلام دا (زول بيتمتم ويقطع )
وبعدين قال لي انو عمرو ماشاف سامرين والصوره كزبت كلامو 
يادكتور البدري اسمح لي انت قلت الكلام دا بس لازم تنكر 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الله  يهدي   الجميل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة



تصفيه حسابات بين من ومن؟؟

ياناس خليكم واضحين ماتلولو الكلام

الدكتوره قالت كلام والدكتور نفى الكلام القالتو الدكتوره
أها البينه على من إدعى (لأنها موجوده معانا هنا) بس ماأكتر

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هوووووووووووووووووووووووي دايرين الجد ولا الجمبه 
انا ضربت للدكتور دا ومن كلامو معاي اكد لي تماما انو قال الكلام دا (زول بيتمتم ويقطع )
وبعدين قال لي انو عمرو ماشاف سامرين والصوره كزبت كلامو 
يادكتور البدري اسمح لي انت قلت الكلام دا بس لازم تنكر 





:cwm24::cwm24::cwm24::cwm24::cwm24::cwm24::cwm24:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الخلافات  فاتت  الحد
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تصفيه حسابات بين من ومن؟؟

ياناس خليكم واضحين ماتلولو الكلام

الدكتوره قالت كلام والدكتور نفى الكلام القالتو الدكتوره
أها البينه على من إدعى (لأنها موجوده معانا هنا) بس ماأكتر




وهل هو نفي لك انت ؟
ام انك سمعت النفي منه ؟
..
وهل برأيك ميدو وسامرين كذابين ؟
...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاخوة الاعزاء
بدلا عن الجدل في من يقول الحقيقة ومن يكذب 
لابد من تقصي الحقيقة 
مثلا هل يمكن لسفاري اللعب مرة اخري ؟؟
وهل تم سحب الماء من ركبة وارغو ؟؟
وهل يقوم الوالي بدفع اجرة سيارة ممنوحة للنادي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يا مصعب ادينا تلفون البدري 
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هوووووووووووووووووووووووي دايرين الجد ولا الجمبه 
انا ضربت للدكتور دا ومن كلامو معاي اكد لي تماما انو قال الكلام دا (زول بيتمتم ويقطع )
وبعدين قال لي انو عمرو ماشاف سامرين والصوره كزبت كلامو 
يادكتور البدري اسمح لي انت قلت الكلام دا بس لازم تنكر 





من قبيل كنت داير مشاركنك دي يامورتا انت او مصعب الجاك
بس داير اسال مصعب هل فعلا اتصل بالدكتور وللا اكتفى باتصالك انت يامورتا والكلام القلتو ليهو؟؟
تهمني الاجابة بقدر اهمية كلامك الرائع يامورتا بخصوص نظرتك للدكتور بعد ماشفت الصورة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة


هذا الشيئ لا يخفي علي اي كيس فطن
...



سبحان الله يا مرهف نصفي حساب مع منو ولي شنو ؟
والله عيب الكلام ده !!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

سبحان الله يا مرهف نصفي حساب مع منو ولي شنو ؟
والله عيب الكلام ده !!!



ولماذا تاخذ حديثي كانه موجه لك انت او لادارة المنبر ؟
سبحان الله يا طارق اصبحت تري كل حديثي موجه لك !
الجميع يفهم مداخلتي من اعنيهم ومن اقصد الا انت ّ!
الحمد لله
...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

من قبيل كنت داير مشاركنك دي يامورتا انت او مصعب الجاك
بس داير اسال مصعب هل فعلا اتصل بالدكتور وللا اكتفى باتصالك انت يامورتا والكلام القلتو ليهو؟؟
تهمني الاجابة بقدر اهمية كلامك الرائع يامورتا بخصوص نظرتك للدكتور بعد ماشفت الصورة



والله بصراحه الزول دا ضللني قال لي انو لاشاف سامرين ولا بيعرفا وجات الصوره كزبت حديثو 
وسالتو من موضوع سفاري قال لي انو فعلا رفع عنو تقرير الي المجلس 
والله علي مااقول شهيد 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا مصعب ادينا تلفون البدري 
...



اولا نحب ان نعرف هل مصعب اتصل بدكتور البدري ام اخذ كلام مرتضى دياب وبنى عليه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ولماذا تاخذ حديثي كانه موجه لك انت او لادارة المنبر ؟
سبحان الله يا طارق اصبحت تري كل حديثي موجه لك !
الجميع يفهم مداخلتي من اعنيهم ومن اقصد الا انت ّ!
الحمد لله
...



والله فاهماك يامدير.
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وهل هو نفي لك انت ؟
ام انك سمعت النفي منه ؟
..
وهل برأيك ميدو وسامرين كذابين ؟
...



أنا قلتا البينه على المدعي ياحبوب
لن أسبق الحوادث
*

----------


## سامرين

*مع احترامى للجميع لكن لايهمنى من يكذبنى ومن يصدقنى المهم عندى مصلحة المريخ والتى اسعى لها جاهده مهما وضعت المتاريس ومهما لقيت من المعاناة مالقيت انه المريخ وعندى تهون لاجله العيون.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




الدكتور محمود البدرى الامين العام لرابطة اطباء المريخ يتوسط الاستاذة سعدية عبد السلام والمدير التنفيذى لشركة الحكمة للادوية الدكتور فخر الدين السيوطى 






.......
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اولا نحب ان نعرف هل مصعب اتصل بدكتور البدري ام اخذ كلام مرتضى دياب وبنى عليه ؟؟؟



والله لو ان مصعب اخذ بحديث مرتضي يكون ظلم سامرين ظلما بيناً
وان ذكر الحديث مرتضي لمصعب يكون مرتضي ظلم سامرين ايضا
كان لمرتضي ان يذكر الحديث هو بنفسه لا ان يجعل هناك وسيطا يكتبه نيابة ً عنه
..
كما لا يجب علي مصعب ان اراد ان يكذب حديث سامرين ان يرده كمشاركة عادية
كان يجب ان ياتي بتسجيل صوتي يفند فيه البدري ما قالته سامرين 
...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الدكتور محمود البدرى الامين العام لرابطة اطباء المريخ 









......
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

أنا قلتا البينه على المدعي ياحبوب
لن أسبق الحوادث



البينه الانت عاوزه شنو بالضبط؟
الصوره موجوده والشهود واللى منهم كولا لكن يبدو انو كولا زاتو مامصدقنو.
وعلى العموم ليس تصديقنا باهميه انما رضائنا عن انفسنا وراحة ضمائرنا هى كل مبتغانا.

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله لو ان مصعب اخذ بحديث مرتضي يكون ظلم سامرين ظلما بيناً
وان ذكر الحديث مرتضي لمصعب يكون مرتضي ظلم سامرين ايضا
كان لمرتضي ان يذكر الحديث هو بنفسه لا ان يجعل هناك وسيطا يكتبه نيابة ً عنه
..
كما لا يجب علي مصعب ان اراد ان يكذب حديث سامرين ان يرده كمشاركة عادية
كان يجب ان ياتي بتسجيل صوتي يفند فيه البدري ما قالته سامرين 
...



انا ماقاعد اظلم زول والحمد لله 
ولمن لقيت مصعب نزل الكلام قلت مافي انا زاتي انزلو 
شايفك شغال محامي وقاضي الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله لو ان مصعب اخذ بحديث مرتضي يكون ظلم سامرين ظلما بيناً
وان ذكر الحديث مرتضي لمصعب يكون مرتضي ظلم سامرين ايضا
كان لمرتضي ان يذكر الحديث هو بنفسه لا ان يجعل هناك وسيطا يكتبه نيابة ً عنه
..
كما لا يجب علي مصعب ان اراد ان يكذب حديث سامرين ان يرده كمشاركة عادية
كان يجب ان ياتي بتسجيل صوتي يفند فيه البدري ما قالته سامرين 
...



انا فى المريخ اتحملت وياما حااتحمل واذا كان الظلم مسانى فمامس المريخ افظع ..الحمد لله انى فى المريخ لااعرف الحسابات الشخصيه .

*

----------


## مرهف

*حسب تحليلي للامر 
قد يكون مرتضي ذكر هذا الحديث في المنتدي الاداري 
ويكون احد شباب من اجل المريخ اطلع عليه 
وقد ضغط علي مصعب ليكتبه 
وهذه تصفية الحسابات التي اعنيها
حديثي مبني علي فرضيات ليس مؤكد 
..
كان لمرتضي ان ياتي في نفس البوست ويقول انه اتصل علي البدري ونفي ويدلل علي صدق حديثه
بتسجيل لنفي البدري
..
للاسف الناس اصبحوا يفتقدون الشفافية ويتضايقون من رؤية الحق
ويريدون ان يصبح الوضع ضبابي دائما
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله بصراحه الزول دا ضللني قال لي انو لاشاف سامرين ولا بيعرفا وجات الصوره كزبت حديثو 
وسالتو من موضوع سفاري قال لي انو فعلا رفع عنو تقرير الي المجلس 
والله علي مااقول شهيد 





والله يامورتا الحبيب انا مصدق كلامك مثلما صدقت كلام سامرين وكولا
اعرفك صادق وواقعي وغيور وصنديد
لااشك في روايتك ابدا
بس استغرب من تغيير الرجل لارائه بسرعة كده
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

......




ياكولا عين السخط دوماً تبدئ المساويا ماتتعب روحك بس زى ماقال لى استاذ محمد خلينا نمسك الصوره دى قوى يمكن نحتاج ليها ويارب نصل للمرحله دى.
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


كما لا يجب علي مصعب ان اراد ان يكذب حديث سامرين ان يرده كمشاركة عادية
كان يجب ان ياتي بتسجيل صوتي يفند فيه البدري ما قالته سامرين 
...




وعلى سامرين ان تأتي بتسجيل صوتي يؤكد صحة ماقاله البدري
تذكرو أن هناك طرفين الآن (لا تكيلو بمكيالين) فالعداله لا تقبل بذلك

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الدكتور / محمود البدرى الامين العام لرابطة اطباء المريخ يزور رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح فى يومهن العلاجى المفتوح ويعلن عن استعداده لاقامة يوم علاجى اخر مفتوح مجاناً فى احدى المحليات برعاية كاملة من رابطة اطباء المريخ ..







الكلام دا انا كتبتو فى لحظتو فى وجود الدكتورة سامرين - سعدية عبد السلام - د / فخر الدين السيوطى (شركة الحكمة للادوية) - ايناس - اسلام - اسماعيل - علاء الدين - حسن ماسورة ..
كما ان الدكتور قال بالحرف الواحد للدكتورة سامرين انتو ما دعيتونى لكنى سمعت باليوم دا وجيت كان تنسقوا معاى عشان اليوم يطلع بصورة افضل والفايدة تعم الجميع وقاطعته ايناس بقولها يا دكتور انا ضرب ليك وانت ما بترد .. فقال الكلام المقتبس اعلاه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا ماقاعد اظلم زول والحمد لله 
ولمن لقيت مصعب نزل الكلام قلت مافي انا زاتي انزلو 
شايفك شغال محامي وقاضي الاتنين




يامرتضى ياخوى العفو فى العافيه

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حسب تحليلي للامر 
قد يكون مرتضي ذكر هذا الحديث في المنتدي الاداري 
ويكون احد شباب من اجل المريخ اطلع عليه 
وقد ضغط علي مصعب ليكتبه 
وهذه تصفية الحسابات التي اعنيها
حديثي مبني علي فرضيات ليس مؤكد 
..
كان لمرتضي ان ياتي في نفس البوست ويقول انه اتصل علي البدري ونفي ويدلل علي صدق حديثه
بتسجيل لنفي البدري
..
للاسف الناس اصبحوا يفتقدون الشفافية ويتضايقون من رؤية الحق
ويريدون ان يصبح الوضع ضبابي دائما
...



تحليلك غلط 
وراجع البوست دا كويس شوف مرتضي قال فيه شنو 
بعدين تسجيل صوتي وخباثه ذي دي انا ماعندي مابسجل لي مكالمه لي زول مهما كان
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					


وعلى سامرين ان تأتي بتسجيل صوتي يؤكد صحة ماقاله البدري
تذكرو أن هناك طرفين الآن (لا تكيلو بمكيالين) فالعداله لا تقبل بذلك




الامر يختلف هنا فنحن لا نكيل بمكيالين
هنالك شهود علي صدق سامرين فلا نحتاج لتسجيل 
..
اما حديث مرتضي الذي لم استطيع ان افهمه هو نفي ام تاكيد ام شنو ما عارف
فهو الذي يحتاج لتسجيل
لانه حديث يفتقد لابسط مقومات الاخذ به كشهادة ويمكنك ان ترجع لمشاركته
...
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مع احترامى للجميع لكن لايهمنى من يكذبنى ومن يصدقنى المهم عندى مصلحة المريخ والتى اسعى لها جاهده مهما وضعت المتاريس ومهما لقيت من المعاناة مالقيت انه المريخ وعندى تهون لاجله العيون.



الله يعينك يابتي
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

البينه الانت عاوزه شنو بالضبط؟
الصوره موجوده والشهود واللى منهم كولا لكن يبدو انو كولا زاتو مامصدقنو.
وعلى العموم ليس تصديقنا باهميه انما رضائنا عن انفسنا وراحة ضمائرنا هى كل مبتغانا.





الصورة ليست بدليل الأخت الدكتوره سامرين.
صدقيني لا أريد أن أكذبك ولكن تعودنا دائماً بأن نسمع الرأي الآخر فإن جاء مخالفاً للرأي ننتظر البينه
ليس إلا ....
لك كامل الإحترام الدكتوره سامرين
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تحليلك غلط 
وراجع البوست دا كويس شوف مرتضي قال فيه شنو 
بعدين تسجيل صوتي وخباثه ذي دي انا ماعندي مابسجل لي مكالمه لي زول مهما كان



الحكاية ليس خباثة كما تتصورها ولا يحزنون
الحديث فيه اتهام لاحدي اخواتنا بالكذب والاندساس والمعارضة
ولكي يكون الحديث مسنودا لا يمكننا ان ناخذ كلام شفاهي لنصدق ان سامرين وكولا كذابين ومعارضة ومندسين
لان هذه التهمة ليست بالهينة فهي تحتاج لدليل محسوس للتاكيد
..
كما انني اطلب منك رقم هاتف البدري 
...
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					


وعلى سامرين ان تأتي بتسجيل صوتي يؤكد صحة ماقاله البدري
تذكرو أن هناك طرفين الآن (لا تكيلو بمكيالين) فالعداله لا تقبل بذلك




والله ان امرك لعجيب .انا لو كنت قائله انو الامين العام لرابطة الاطباء بينكر كلامو كان سجلت ليهو .انعدم التسجيل ووجدت الصور والشهود وعلى مااعتقد انو الشهود بتقبل بيهم العداله لو ماحصل تغير فى القانون لانو كل شئ جائز.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					


ياكولا عين السخط دوماً تبدئ المساويا ماتتعب روحك بس زى ماقال لى استاذ محمد خلينا نمسك الصوره دى قوى يمكن نحتاج ليها ويارب نصل للمرحله دى.



يا ستى ولا يهمك الجاية من السماء بتلزمها الارض .. 
فليصدق من يصدق ويكذب من يكذب .. 
فطالما انت على حق والله يعلم ذلك فلا خوف عليك ..
فمهما طال امد الكذب واظلمت لياليه فال فجر الحقيقة سوف يشرق بعون الله ..


تخريمة : 
امشى نومى قفا ما دام ضميرك مرتااااااااح
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الله يعينك يابتي



ماتخافى على اختك شمس الحق نورها ساطع.


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تاكد يامرهف نحنا زاتنا مابنقبل في سامرين 
ومابنشكك في مصداقيتها هي وكولا 
وذي ماقلت ليك راجع البوست دا لي وراء وتعال اتكلم 
داير رقم البدري اشان انت عندك شك انو نحنا ماضربنا ليه انا فاهمك كويس جدا وماعندي رقمو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الرايقة

*انا شخصيا لا اكذب سامرين بحكم علاقتي بها واعرفها جيدا واعرف مدي حبها للمريخ  ولا تعرف الكذب او التاليف

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*هنا فى شنو يا جماعة الخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الصورة ليست بدليل الأخت الدكتوره سامرين.
صدقيني لا أريد أن أكذبك ولكن تعودنا دائماً بأن نسمع الرأي الآخر فإن جاء مخالفاً للرأي ننتظر البينه
ليس إلا ....
لك كامل الإحترام الدكتوره سامرين



والقانون غيروهو ولا شنو ؟؟
طيب الـ12 شاهد ديل برضو شهادهم غير معتمدة ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا ستى ولا يهمك الجاية من السماء بتلزمها الارض .. 
فليصدق من يصدق ويكذب من يكذب .. 
فطالما انت على حق والله يعلم ذلك فلا خوف عليك ..
فمهما طال امد الكذب واظلمت لياليه فال فجر الحقيقة سوف يشرق بعون الله ..


تخريمة : 
امشى نومى قفا ما دام ضميرك مرتااااااااح



والله ياكولا لو على راحة الضمير فمااحلاها والحمد لله
بس سؤال ياكولا الراجل ده وعدنا يجينا تكريم شاعرنا الزبير عوض الكريم بيجى والا بيكون غير رايو؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

هنا فى شنو يا جماعة الخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



حفلة شااااااااااااى كاااااااااااربة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تاكد يامرهف نحنا زاتنا مابنقبل في سامرين 
ومابنشكك في مصداقيتها هي وكولا 
وذي ماقلت ليك راجع البوست دا لي وراء وتعال اتكلم 
داير رقم البدري اشان انت عندك شك انو نحنا ماضربنا ليه انا فاهمك كويس جدا وماعندي رقمو ؟؟؟؟



اراجع ليو شنو يا مرتضي
انا البوست مما اتفتح شاهد عليو 
اي مشاركة فيو قريتها 
تاني شنو ؟
..
ومالك ما داير تديني رقمو ؟
انا داير اسجل حديثو واجيبو هنا وبرضائه 
الزعل في شنو ؟
...
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ماتخافى على اختك شمس الحق نورها ساطع.





متاكدة تماما منك يا زعيمة

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

انا شخصيا لا اكذب سامرين بحكم علاقتي بها واعرفها جيدا واعرف مدي حبها للمريخ ولا تعرف الكذب او التاليف




مشكوره الرايقه ليتك كنتى معنا.

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انا فى المريخ اتحملت وياما حااتحمل واذا كان الظلم مسانى فمامس المريخ افظع ..الحمد لله انى فى المريخ لااعرف الحسابات الشخصيه .




والله نحن نحترمك ونقدرك كثيرا يادكتوره وصدقيني الكلام الإتقال دا كلو بيندرج تحت بند الرأي والرأي الآخر من غير تجريح أو سب أو إساءة لشخص
وهذا ماكنا نريد تأكيده

ونرجو أن تتحملو الرأي الآخر

ولك كل التحايا والإحترام والتقدير
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله ياكولا لو على راحة الضمير فمااحلاها والحمد لله
بس سؤال ياكولا الراجل ده وعدنا يجينا تكريم شاعرنا الزبير عوض الكريم بيجى والا بيكون غير رايو؟




ولا تحلمى ؟؟
انتى فى دا ولا اليوم الصحى الوعدكم بيهو شكلوا طرشق .. يعنى لا مستوصف هزار ولا يحزنون دى مصيبة شنو دى ؟؟ ناس صالحة ديل فيهم زول كج كبييييييير الا نرحلو ؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الصورة ليست بدليل الأخت الدكتوره سامرين.
صدقيني لا أريد أن أكذبك ولكن تعودنا دائماً بأن نسمع الرأي الآخر فإن جاء مخالفاً للرأي ننتظر البينه
ليس إلا ....
لك كامل الإحترام الدكتوره سامرين



الصورة اذا ما دليل كلام الشهود الاتناشر ومنهم سعدية عبدالسلام شاعرة المريخ موجودة
يعني ده كله ما كافي ؟؟؟
طيب هو لو مكذب الحديث يجيب شهود انه ما قال
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

هنا فى شنو يا جماعة الخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




سمى الله وخش.كل حاجه تلقاها تكذيب انكار اتهام تحيز كلو موجود.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حسب تحليلي للامر 
قد يكون مرتضي ذكر هذا الحديث في المنتدي الاداري 
ويكون احد شباب من اجل المريخ اطلع عليه 
وقد ضغط علي مصعب ليكتبه 
وهذه تصفية الحسابات التي اعنيها
حديثي مبني علي فرضيات ليس مؤكد 
..
كان لمرتضي ان ياتي في نفس البوست ويقول انه اتصل علي البدري ونفي ويدلل علي صدق حديثه
بتسجيل لنفي البدري
..
للاسف الناس اصبحوا يفتقدون الشفافية ويتضايقون من رؤية الحق
ويريدون ان يصبح الوضع ضبابي دائما
...



ماشي انوم عشان ساهرت كثيرا وح يؤثر على يومي بكره ربنا بغفر لي 
بس عايز اقول ليك حاجة اخيرة اتقي الله فينا وراجع كلامك ده كويس وح تعرف ليه قلت ليك كده !!!!.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اراجع ليو شنو يا مرتضي
انا البوست مما اتفتح شاهد عليو 
اي مشاركة فيو قريتها 
تاني شنو ؟
..
ومالك ما داير تديني رقمو ؟
انا داير اسجل حديثو واجيبو هنا وبرضائه 
الزعل في شنو ؟
...



مافي زعل ولا يحزنون 
بس طريقة كلامك بتكذب فينا انا ومصعب 
وداير تخلق عداوه من مافي بينا وبين سامرين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

والله نحن نحترمك ونقدرك كثيرا يادكتوره وصدقيني الكلام الإتقال دا كلو بيندرج تحت بند الرأي والرأي الآخر من غير تجريح أو سب أو إساءة لشخص
وهذا ماكنا نريد تأكيده

ونرجو أن تتحملو الرأي الآخر

ولك كل التحايا والإحترام والتقدير




استاذ محمد تاكد ان الاحترام والتقدير كبيرين جداً لك
وانا اتقبل الرائ الاخر وبسعة صدر لكننى اتيت لك بالصور والشهود فماعسانى ان افعل ؟

*

----------


## Almothanna

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (11 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

Almothanna,أبو أحمد,مرتضي دياب,مريخابي كسلاوي,مرهف,الرايقة,jafaros,mido77,سامرين,RED PLANET,طارق حامد
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


ولا تحلمى ؟؟
انتى فى دا ولا اليوم الصحى الوعدكم بيهو شكلوا طرشق .. يعنى لا مستوصف هزار ولا يحزنون دى مصيبة شنو دى ؟؟ ناس صالحة ديل فيهم زول كج كبييييييير الا نرحلو ؟؟





طيب تكريم حسن محمد عبد الله القال لينا حااجيب ليكم دعموا (والا مافى داعى لى تحريف الكلام الراجل مابرضى قال حااجيب ليكم قروش زى التراب )وقال اللجنه التنفيذيه سامرين وسعديه وفخر الدين السيوطى دى برضو راحت على ياكولا.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
mido77,أبو أحمد,Almothanna,مريخابي كسلاوي,مرهف,الرايقة+,jafaros+,سامرين+,RED PLANET,طارق حامد
هوووووووووى مافى نوووووووووم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حسب تحليلي للامر 
قد يكون مرتضي ذكر هذا الحديث في المنتدي الاداري 
ويكون احد شباب من اجل المريخ اطلع عليه 
وقد ضغط علي مصعب ليكتبه 
وهذه تصفية الحسابات التي اعنيها
حديثي مبني علي فرضيات ليس مؤكد 
..
كان لمرتضي ان ياتي في نفس البوست ويقول انه اتصل علي البدري ونفي ويدلل علي صدق حديثه
بتسجيل لنفي البدري
..
للاسف الناس اصبحوا يفتقدون الشفافية ويتضايقون من رؤية الحق
ويريدون ان يصبح الوضع ضبابي دائما
...



عذرا مرهف فتحليلك غير صحيح
اذا كان هناك اتصال بين مرتضى ومصعب فهو هاتفيا
لم يتطرق للامر في القسم الاداري بهذا الخصوص
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مافي زعل ولا يحزنون 
بس طريقة كلامك بتكذب فينا انا ومصعب 
وداير تخلق عداوه من مافي بينا وبين سامرين




مرتضى مرهف ابعد من ان يفكر بهذه الطريقه والبينى وبينك عاااااااااااااااامره والاخوان مافى بينهم الا الخير.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ارجو حزف هذا البوست وماشابهه من بوستات 
لانها لاتخدم المريخ في شئي 
المريخ لاعب بكره في الدوري وبعد كم يوم في الابطال دا البيهمنا فقط 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عذرا مرهف فتحليلك غير صحيح
اذا كان هناك اتصال بين مرتضى ومصعب فهو هاتفيا
لم يتطرق للامر في القسم الاداري بهذا الخصوص



لا ياكسلاوي خليه يحلل ذي ماعاوز ويظلم في الناس 
ذي ماقال ليك شيخ طارق اتقي الله فينا ياشيخ
بصراحه يامرهف خزلت فيك وبشده 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتو لسه ياكولا عشمانين الزول ده يتعاون معاكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معقولة بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
mido77,أبو أحمد,Almothanna,مريخابي كسلاوي,مرهف,الرايقة+,jafaros+,سامرين+,RED PLANET,طارق حامدهوووووووووى مافى نوووووووووم




والله انا بكره عندى اجتماع للبرنامج القدم لينا نصائحو دكتور البدري.بس اعمل شنو البوست ده زى بيتنا معقوله امشى انوم والضيوف صاحين

*

----------


## Almothanna

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

Almothanna,أبو أحمد,مريخابي كسلاوي,azzreem,الرايقة,Freid Bapekr,jafaros,mohammed_h_o,musab aljak,سامرين

:Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20::Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ارجو حزف هذا البوست وماشابهه من بوستات لانها لاتخدم المريخ في شئي المريخ لاعب بكره في الدوري وبعد كم يوم في الابطال دا البيهمنا فقط 



 222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا ياكسلاوي خليه يحلل ذي ماعاوز ويظلم في الناس 
ذي ماقال ليك شيخ طارق اتقي الله فينا ياشيخ
بصراحه يامرهف خزلت فيك وبشده 






لابد من اجلاء الامور وتوضيحها يامورتا
الحق حق 
مرهف انا اعرف الى ماذا يرمي ود. سامرين ايضا تعرف
انا عن نفسي بعتقد ان الامر تصفية حسابات بينها وبين احد الاعضاء
وانا متاكد انك لم ولن تشترك في هذا الامر وانما اتيت به بحسن نيه ليس الا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الاخوة المتداخلين بعد التحية والاحترام ..

فى البداء منبر مريخاب اون لاين منبر خبرى ونجد فيه الراى والراى الاخر ..

وموضوع سامرين موضوع راى عام يخص الكيان فى المقام الاول لذلك كان لابد من الاستماع للراى والراى الاخر ..

اتصالنا بالدكتور محمود البدرى كان لنتبين منه حقيقة ما نسب اليه ونحن هنا لانشكك فى الاخت سامرين ولكن ورد الينا بان الدكتور محمود البدرى قال بانه لم يلتقى بالدكتورة سامرين وانه يرغب فى مقاضاتها ..

بموجب هذا الحديث اتصلنا به وتحرينا منه وذكر ما ادرجناه فى هذا البوست ..

الملاحظ ان البعض اخذ رد د. البدرى من ناحية شخصية وحسب ترسبات قديمة ، واقول له ان هذا الحديث ورد من البدرى نفسه ويمكن الاتصال والتقصى منه شخصيا ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله انا بكره عندى اجتماع للبرنامج القدم لينا نصائحو دكتور البدري.بس اعمل شنو البوست ده زى بيتنا معقوله امشى انوم والضيوف صاحين




انا غايتو ماشي انوم
بكره نعرف وصل وين البوست الناري ده 
استودعتكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

طيب تكريم حسن محمد عبد الله القال لينا حااجيب ليكم دعموا (والا مافى داعى لى تحريف الكلام الراجل مابرضى قال حااجيب ليكم قروش زى التراب )وقال اللجنه التنفيذيه سامرين وسعديه وفخر الدين السيوطى دى برضو راحت على ياكولا.




ههههههههههه
 والادوية الغالية الحيوفرها من الشركات والاطباء الحيجيبهم يشاركو فى اليوم الصحى ..
وفوق دا كلو يا ربى حيرد على مكالمتك المنتظرها عشان تنسقوا مع بعض لليوم الصحى القادم والذى اششترط عليك بان لا يكون فى الفترة من 1/5 - 16/5 عشان هو حيكون خارج السودان ؟؟
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*سبحان  الله  بوست  الخلافات   تحلص   مشاركاته  الي  اكثر  من  100  مشاركه  والبوبس  الفيهو   فايده  الي   المريخ  مشاركة  لاتصل  10  مشاركات  اسال  الله  ان  يصفي   القلوب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الاخوة المتداخلين بعد التحية والاحترام ..

فى البداء منبر مريخاب اون لاين منبر خبرى ونجد فيه الراى والراى الاخر ..

وموضوع سامرين موضوع راى عام يخص الكيان فى المقام الاول لذلك كان لابد من الاستماع للراى والراى الاخر ..

اتصالنا بالدكتور محمود البدرى كان لنتبين منه حقيقة ما نسب اليه ونحن هنا لانشكك فى الاخت سامرين ولكن ورد الينا بان الدكتور محمود البدرى قال بانه لم يلتقى بالدكتورة سامرين وانه يرغب فى مقاضاتها ..

بموجب هذا الحديث اتصلنا به وتحرينا منه وذكر ما ادرجناه فى هذا البوست ..

الملاحظ ان البعض اخذ رد د. البدرى من ناحية شخصية وحسب ترسبات قديمة ، واقول له ان هذا الحديث ورد من البدرى نفسه ويمكن الاتصال والتقصى منه شخصيا ..




222222222222222222222222222
المنبر خبري وشعاره الراي والراي الاخر 
سمعنا حديث الدكتوره سامرين 
واتصلنا بالطرف الاخر ونقلنا كلامه بحزافيرو
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ياجماعة الدكتور ده مسجل معانا في المنبر؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الاخوة المتداخلين بعد التحية والاحترام ..

فى البداء منبر مريخاب اون لاين منبر خبرى ونجد فيه الراى والراى الاخر ..

وموضوع سامرين موضوع راى عام يخص الكيان فى المقام الاول لذلك كان لابد من الاستماع للراى والراى الاخر ..

اتصالنا بالدكتور محمود البدرى كان لنتبين منه حقيقة ما نسب اليه ونحن هنا لانشكك فى الاخت سامرين ولكن ورد الينا بان الدكتور محمود البدرى قال بانه لم يلتقى بالدكتورة سامرين وانه يرغب فى مقاضاتها ..

بموجب هذا الحديث اتصلنا به وتحرينا منه وذكر ما ادرجناه فى هذا البوست ..

الملاحظ ان البعض اخذ رد د. البدرى من ناحية شخصية وحسب ترسبات قديمة ، واقول له ان هذا الحديث ورد من البدرى نفسه ويمكن الاتصال والتقصى منه شخصيا ..




جيتنا زي حرس السواري يامصعب

مرهف طلب منكم تلفون د. البدري للاتصال به
مرتضى رفض يديهو
اها انت حتديهو الرقم ؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ارجو حزف هذا البوست وماشابهه من بوستات 
لانها لاتخدم المريخ في شئي 
المريخ لاعب بكره في الدوري وبعد كم يوم في الابطال دا البيهمنا فقط 




اعترض بشدة 
دا المضيع المريخ ..
الجميع يتهرب من المشاكل الحاصلة فى النادى بدعوى الحفاظ على الاستقرار .
عشان كدة عمرو المريخ ما يمشى لى قدام ما دام ندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال ..
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


ههههههههههه
والادوية الغالية الحيوفرها من الشركات والاطباء الحيجيبهم يشاركو فى اليوم الصحى ..
وفوق دا كلو يا ربى حيرد على مكالمتك المنتظرها عشان تنسقوا مع بعض لليوم الصحى القادم والذى اششترط عليك بان لا يكون فى الفترة من 1/5 - 16/5 عشان هو حيكون خارج السودان ؟؟



ده كلو راح الله يجازى بله وارغو والاسعاف زاتو.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

سبحان الله بوست الخلافات تحلص مشاركاته الي اكثر من 100 مشاركه والبوبس الفيهو فايده الي المريخ مشاركة لاتصل 10 مشاركات اسال الله ان يصفي القلوب



خلافات شنو ؟؟
الناس بتتكلم عن مشكلة فى الجهاز الطبى والحديث للامين العام للجنة اطباء المريخ والخلافات هنا وين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


ههههههههههه
 والادوية الغالية الحيوفرها من الشركات والاطباء الحيجيبهم يشاركو فى اليوم الصحى ..
وفوق دا كلو يا ربى حيرد على مكالمتك المنتظرها عشان تنسقوا مع بعض لليوم الصحى القادم والذى اششترط عليك بان لا يكون فى الفترة من 1/5 - 16/5 عشان هو حيكون خارج السودان ؟؟




دقستو

دقسة الشاطر بألف
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 
أبو أحمدمحمد starAlmothannaمرتضي ديابمريخابي كسلاويمرهفAzmi shoshazzreemالرايقةالوليد عمرابراهيم عطية بابكراحمد جبريلاحمر مكةارخبيلdawznadr.abdelgalilEhab M. Ali*Freid BapekrGurashi ALkhidiribrahim sjafarosKING1mido77mohammed_h_omusab aljakسامرينRED PLANETعمرموسىهشام احمدموسىولد ام درنادر عثمانود الدمامطارق حامدكسباوى 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لو كنت املك الصلاحيه لحزفت كل هذه البوستات لانها توخر ولا تقدم 
ياعالم بكره عندنا كوره ونهاية الشهر كوره
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

222222222222222222222222222
المنبر خبري وشعاره الراي والراي الاخر 
سمعنا حديث الدكتوره سامرين 
واتصلنا بالطرف الاخر ونقلنا كلامه بحزافيرو




مرتضى ومصعب ارجو ان تتبعوا هذا الاسلوب مع كل مشاركه .
وانا على استعداد اوفر ليكم رقم اى مشاركه انا اقوم بيها لانى والحمد لله لااعرف الكذب.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جيتنا زي حرس السواري يامصعب

مرهف طلب منكم تلفون د. البدري للاتصال به
مرتضى رفض يديهو
اها انت حتديهو الرقم ؟؟




بالرغم من انو صيغة كلامك ما عجبتنى لكن دا رقم تلفونو يامهدى ..

0912303809

ملحوظة :

مافى سبب واحد يخلينا ان ومرتضى نقول كلام ما قالو د. البدرى ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل ديل شاهدوا الموضوع ؟؟؟
يبدو انه موضوع الموسم 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

دقستو

دقسة الشاطر بألف




لكن دى عدت الالف بى هناك لانو برضو وعدنى باى مساعده فى مجال الطب..دى زاتها راحت على بس البركه فى دكتور محمد بشاره.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

دقستو

دقسة الشاطر بألف



قول الضمائر ماتت وشبعت موت 
الراجل بمسكوهو من لسانو لكن يظهر المثل دا اتغير وبقى ( الراجل تمسكو بالتسجبل بالصورة والصوت )
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مرتضى ومصعب ارجو ان تتبعوا هذا الاسلوب مع كل مشاركه .
وانا على استعداد اوفر ليكم رقم اى مشاركه انا اقوم بيها لانى والحمد لله لااعرف الكذب.





اسي في زول قال ليك يادكتوره انتي بتعرفي الكذب 
يادكتوره ماتشخصني الامور 
الحمد لله انا بعرفك كويس 
لم نقم بالاتصال بدكتور البدري الا بعد ان وصلنا نفي حديثه 
ا

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

قول الضمائر ماتت وشبعت موت 
الراجل بمسكوهو من لسانو لكن يظهر المثل دا اتغير وبقى ( الراجل تمسكو بالتسجبل بالصورة والصوت )





ههههههههههههههه حلوه منك ياكولا..تانى ياالدلميت خرم لى للمرأه.

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*[QUOTE=سامرين;416765]لكن دى عدت الالف بى هناك لانو برضو وعدنى باى مساعده فى مجال الطب..دى زاتها راحت على بس البركه فى دكتور محمد بشاره.
[/QUOTE
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله بيسال انتي قريتي شنو وشغاله وين وقاعده في الخرطوم ولا لا هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لو كنت املك الصلاحيه لحزفت كل هذه البوستات لانها توخر ولا تقدم 
ياعالم بكره عندنا كوره ونهاية الشهر كوره




يا مورتااااااااااااااااااااا 
عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذبتنا ..
امشى نوم ياااااااااااخ 

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

قول الضمائر ماتت وشبعت موت 
الراجل بمسكوهو من لسانو لكن يظهر المثل دا اتغير وبقى ( الراجل تمسكو بالتسجبل بالصورة والصوت )



الزمن دا لو ماكنتا واثق صورة وصوت وكتابه ... ماتآمن لزول.
*

----------


## Almothanna

*
ياأخوانا : 

صلوا على النبي .  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بالرغم من انو صيغة كلامك ما عجبتنى لكن دا رقم تلفونو يامهدى ..

0912303809

ملحوظة :

مافى سبب واحد يخلينا ان ومرتضى نقول كلام ما قالو د. البدرى ..



عشان اكون صريح معاك يامصعب وبدون لف او دوران
انا اعتقدت انك لم تكلم الدكتور شخصيا وانما من قام بالاتصال به مرتضى وربما طلعت خاطئ في ظني ده 
ثانيا فعلا ده طلب مرهف ويشهد مرتضى بذلك
كلامي واضح لم اتهمك بشئ واعرف ان الدكتور قاليك نفس الكلام القالو لمرتضى وانتم مصدقون عندي لقربي منكم
فقط اتمنى ان توضح هل قال لك الدكتور ايضا انه لايعرف د. سامرين ولم يلتقي بها ابدا ؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مرتضى ومصعب ارجو ان تتبعوا هذا الاسلوب مع كل مشاركه .
وانا على استعداد اوفر ليكم رقم اى مشاركه انا اقوم بيها لانى والحمد لله لااعرف الكذب.






الاخت سامرين بعد التحية والاحترام ..

فى البداء اود ان اوضح لكى باننا انا واخى مرتضى لان نحمل لكى اى ضغينة كما يريد ان يصور لكى بعض الاخوة من خلال ردودهم فى هذا البوست، ولو رجعتى لمشاركاتنا فى البوست الذى قمتى بانزاله وشاهدتى ردودنا لتبينى ذلك ..

وعندما اتصلنا بالدكتور البدرى كان من اجل سماع الراى والراى الاخر لان هناك معلومة وصلت الينا مفادها ان الدكتور صرح بعد ذكر الحديث الذى قمتى انتى بادراجه ..

هاتفنا الدكتور وانزلنا حديثه بدون تحوير ..

وبكل الاحوال هذا لا يعنى انه راينا الشخصى فى القضية ..

ولكى التحية والاحترام ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اسي في زول قال ليك يادكتوره انتي بتعرفي الكذب 
يادكتوره ماتشخصني الامور 
الحمد لله انا بعرفك كويس 
لم نقم بالاتصال بدكتور البدري الا بعد ان وصلنا نفي حديثه 
ا




مرتضى مرتضى مرتضى.الله يرضى عليك دنيا واخره.
وكن متأكد انا عمرى مابشخصن الامور والقضايا وخلينا لى بكره.

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياكولا انا ماشي انوم 
 الصباح إن شاء الله اجي القي بوكس الرغيف جاء حزفا جت عليها 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


ياأخوانا : 

صلوا على النبي . 




صلوات ربى وسلامه على هادئ البشريه.


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*[QUOTE=مرتضي دياب;416770]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لكن دى عدت الالف بى هناك لانو برضو وعدنى باى مساعده فى مجال الطب..دى زاتها راحت على بس البركه فى دكتور محمد بشاره.
[/QUOTE
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله بيسال انتي قريتي شنو وشغاله وين وقاعده في الخرطوم ولا لا هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه..
غريبة طيب لما كان قاعد معاها بخاطبها بيا دكتورة لى شنو ؟؟ 
يعنى حتكون دكتورة فى طباخة البامية والملوخية ؟؟
قال قرت شنو وساكنة وين قال ؟؟

نظام عاوز يرسل ليها بلطجية ولا عشان يسهل على ناس المباحث لتنفيذ امر القبض ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عشان اكون صريح معاك يامصعب وبدون لف او دوران
انا اعتقدت انك لم تكلم الدكتور شخصيا وانما من قام بالاتصال به مرتضى وربما طلعت خاطئ في ظني ده 
ثانيا فعلا ده طلب مرهف ويشهد مرتضى بذلك
كلامي واضح لم اتهمك بشئ واعرف ان الدكتور قاليك نفس الكلام القالو لمرتضى وانتم مصدقون عندي لقربي منكم
فقط اتمنى ان توضح هل قال لك الدكتور ايضا انه لايعرف د. سامرين ولم يلتقي بها ابدا ؟؟




اول حاجة يا مهدى انا لما كتبت البوست كنت لسة ما اتكلمت مع مرتضى ، كتبتو ورسلتو ليهو قلت ليه دا نفس الكلام القالو ليك ، قال لى ايواء حتى بعد داك نزلتو ..

ونعم يامهدى د. البدرى قال انه لا يعرف من هى سامرين ..

ملحوظة :

مافى سبب واحد بخلينا نكضب يامهدى ..
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الزمن دا لو ماكنتا واثق صورة وصوت وكتابه ... ماتآمن لزول.





دي أهم نقطة حقو الناس تطلع بيها من البوست دا  . 

يعني أبوك لو قال ليك كلام تطلع الكمرة طوالي : إحتمال الحاج دا ينط .

توثق ليهو صوت وصورة : الظروف ما معروفة . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياكولا انا ماشي انوم 
 الصباح انشاء الله اجي القي بوكس الرغيف جاء حزفا جت عليها 



خلاص نمشي نحنا برضو
السواري جايي بعد شويه يكش البلقى قدامو احسن بعدين يكشنا معاهو
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ويامهدى نزلنا ليك تلفون الدكتور ممكن تتصل بيه بى نفسك 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الاخت سامرين بعد التحية والاحترام ..

فى البداء اود ان اوضح لكى باننا انا واخى مرتضى لان نحمل لكى اى ضغينة كما يريد ان يصور لكى بعض الاخوة من خلال ردودهم فى هذا البوست، ولو رجعتى لمشاركاتنا فى البوست الذى قمتى بانزاله وشاهدتى ردودنا لتبينى ذلك ..

وعندما اتصلنا بالدكتور البدرى كان من اجل سماع الراى والراى الاخر لان هناك معلومة وصلت الينا مفادها ان الدكتور صرح بعد ذكر الحديث الذى قمتى انتى بادراجه ..

هاتفنا الدكتور وانزلنا حديثه بدون تحوير ..

وبكل الاحوال هذا لا يعنى انه راينا الشخصى فى القضية ..

ولكى التحية والاحترام ..




سؤال خبيث يا مصعب ؟؟
هل تتبع نفس الطريقة مع كل البوستات التى يكون لها اطراف خارج المنبر ؟؟ 
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فنرجو ان تمدنا بمثال ان امكن ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


دي أهم نقطة حقو الناس تطلع بيها من البوست دا . 

يعني أبوك لو قال ليك كلام تطلع الكمرة طوالي : إحتمال الحاج دا ينط .

توثق ليهو صوت وصورة : الظروف ما معروفة . 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
تخريمه
الليله الناس دي داقرتك في عيشتك ساهرو معاك
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*[QUOTE=mido77;416783]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					


ههههههههههههههههههههه..
غريبة طيب لما كان قاعد معاها بخاطبها بيا دكتورة لى شنو ؟؟ 
يعنى حتكون دكتورة فى طباخة البامية والملوخية ؟؟
قال قرت شنو وساكنة وين قال ؟؟

نظام عاوز يرسل ليها بلطجية ولا عشان يسهل على ناس المباحث لتنفيذ امر القبض ؟؟




يمكن دكتوره فى التأليف ياكولا ماتقسى على الراجل.الراجل وهو طالع ونحن بعيدين رفع يدو وقال لى تهانينا يادكتوره.لكن ماصرح دكتوره فى شنو برضو مانقدر نحرف كلامو ..خليك دقيق ياكولا.

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


دي أهم نقطة حقو الناس تطلع بيها من البوست دا  . 

يعني أبوك لو قال ليك كلام تطلع الكمرة طوالي : إحتمال الحاج دا ينط .

توثق ليهو صوت وصورة : الظروف ما معروفة . 




المثنى ياحبيب ليك وحشه والله

قفل الباب معاك ... ماتنسى
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

خلاص نمشي نحنا برضو
السواري جايي بعد شويه يكش البلقى قدامو احسن بعدين يكشنا معاهو



:fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


سؤال خبيث يا مصعب ؟؟
هل تتبع نفس الطريقة مع كل البوستات التى يكون لها اطراف خارج المنبر ؟؟ 
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فنرجو ان تمدنا بمثال ان امكن ..




وهل للمنبر اطراف خارجه ؟؟

+

واذا وجدت من هم ؟؟

فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة عشان اقدر اجاوب عليك ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياكولا والله انا خلاص ماشه انوم اعرف لى القسم وحتنتظرنى والا احصلك.
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا ستى ولا يهمك الجاية من السماء بتلزمها الارض .. 
فليصدق من يصدق ويكذب من يكذب .. 
فطالما انت على حق والله يعلم ذلك فلا خوف عليك ..
فمهما طال امد الكذب واظلمت لياليه فال فجر الحقيقة سوف يشرق بعون الله ..


تخريمة : 
امشى نومى قفا ما دام ضميرك مرتااااااااح





يا كولا وسامرين 
هو منو الداير يشتكي 
يعني خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااص 
بقت عليكم انتو 
المريخ دا كلو بلاوي 
والرشيد دا ما طوالي بكتب فيهم شي صااااااح وشي كذب 
هولاءلا يستطيعون شيئاً حيلة العاجز 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


سؤال خبيث يا مصعب ؟؟
هل تتبع نفس الطريقة مع كل البوستات التى يكون لها اطراف خارج المنبر ؟؟ 
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فنرجو ان تمدنا بمثال ان امكن ..



انا برد ليك نحنا بعد سمعنا انو الدكتور نفي الكلام قلنا نضرب ليه 
ودا منبر خبري يافرده فهمت ولا لسا 
يعني لو كان الكلام دا نزلو عمنا الزبير والدكتور نفاهو كنا سكينا الخبر دا (الراي والراي الاخر ) والسبق الخبري ياحلو فهمت ولا لسا
نحنا ماعندنا حاجه مع سامرين بس ساكين مصلحة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
تخريمه
الليله الناس دي داقرتك في عيشتك ساهرو معاك




إنت عارف : السهر الجماعي دا ، ما دخل راسي ...... 

عشان كدا أحسن أمشي أنوم .

جانبية : 

الطـــــــــاااااااااااااارة كبست . 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا برد ليك نحنا بعد سمعنا انو الدكتور نفي الكلام قلنا نضرب ليه 
ودا منبر خبري يافرده فهمت ولا لسا 
يعني لو كان الكلام دا نزلو عمنا الزبير والدكتور نفاهو كنا سكينا الخبر دا (الراي والراي الاخر ) والسبق الخبري ياحلو فهمت ولا لسا
نحنا ماعندنا حاجه مع سامرين بس ساكين مصلحة المنبر



الظاهر الاخو ومهدى مفتكرين انو عشان د.سامرين فتحت الموضوع نحن سكيناهو مخصوص عشان ندينها ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يجيبك ياعزو 24 
البوست دا خزلني في ناس كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تصبحوا علي خير بكره الشغل نحن غياااااااااااااااااااااااب 
الله يسترنا ساااااااااااااااااااكت بس مع المدير 

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا كولا وسامرين 
هو منو الداير يشتكي 
يعني خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااص 
بقت عليكم انتو 
المريخ دا كلو بلاوي 
والرشيد دا ما طوالي بكتب فيهم شي صااااااح وشي كذب 
هولاءلا يستطيعون شيئاً حيلة العاجز 






وقسماً بالله ثلاثه يااحمر مكه قبل تلت ساعه من الان اتصلت بى صحيفة المشاهد وعاوزه تعمل حوار..ولولا مصلحة المريخ لوجدتمونى غداً بمكاتبها لكن صبرك على خلى مازيمبى ده يخلص ولو فى حيطة النادى الحقيقه بكتبها.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الله يجيبك ياعزو 24 
البوست دا خزلني في ناس كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار والحمد لله




والله انا اكتر منك ..

للاسف ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الظاهر الاخو ومهدى مفتكرين انو عشان د.سامرين فتحت الموضوع نحن سكيناهو مخصوص عشان ندينها ..



انا المزعلني يامصعب انو في ناس دايره توسخ صورتنا قدام سامرين وسامرين جرت في الاتجاه دا وبقت تطاعنا بالكلام بس معليش
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اول حاجة يا مهدى انا لما كتبت البوست كنت لسة ما اتكلمت مع مرتضى ، كتبتو ورسلتو ليهو قلت ليه دا نفس الكلام القالو ليك ، قال لى ايواء حتى بعد داك نزلتو ..

ونعم يامهدى د. البدرى قال انه لا يعرف من هى سامرين ..

ملحوظة :

مافى سبب واحد بخلينا نكضب يامهدى ..




هاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
طيب الصورة دى تكون يا ربى فوتو شوب ؟؟



والعربية التوسان البيضاء الجا راكبها تكون لعبة 
وعصير الاستيم الجابو اسماعيل يكون شربتو انا ؟؟
والكان بقول ليها يا دكتورة انتى ما كلمينى وما نسقتى معاى دى تكون بت جيرانهم ..؟؟


تخريمة :
اها انت كذبت عيونك وصدقت اضانك ولا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مع احترامى للجميع وليس استكباراً او استعلاء 
انا اكبر من ان ادان لاننى اعرف مالى وعلى جيداً
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

يظهر انو هنالك تصفية حسابات تدور الآن بالمنبر يا دكتورة



تصفية حسابات بين منو ومنو ؟؟

وضح اكتر يا الوليد ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا المزعلني يامصعب انو في ناس دايره توسخ صورتنا قدام سامرين وسامرين جرت في الاتجاه دا وبقت تطاعنا بالكلام بس معليش




مرتضى اعوذ بالله من الغمز واللمز 
والله يامرتضى اعرف ماتكنه لى من احترام وتقدير وابادلك نفس الاحساس
ويعلم الله اننى لم اشك فى نواياك تجاهى
البينا عامره يامرتضى .

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
طيب الصورة دى تكون يا ربى فوتو شوب ؟؟



والعربية التوسان البيضاء الجا راكبها تكون لعبة 
وعصير الاستيم الجابو اسماعيل يكون شربتو انا ؟؟
والكان بقول ليها يا دكتورة انتى ما كلمينى وما نسقتى معاى دى تكون بت جيرانهم ..؟؟


تخريمة :
اها انت كذبت عيونك وصدقت اضانك ولا شنو ؟؟




العزيز كولا ذكرت ان ما جاء فى هذا البوست هو ماجاء على لسان د. البدرى ولم نقله نحن ..

+ 

لم يذكر احد منا سوى كان مصعب او مرتضى راى شخصى هنا ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا المزعلني يامصعب انو في ناس دايره توسخ صورتنا قدام سامرين وسامرين جرت في الاتجاه دا وبقت تطاعنا بالكلام بس معليش



براك جبت الكلام لى روحك ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله ياكولا الليله بس عرفت قيمة الكاميرا بتاعتك.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


وهل للمنبر اطراف خارجه ؟؟

+

واذا وجدت من هم ؟؟

فهم السؤال نصف الاجابة عشان اقدر اجاوب عليك ..



انت فاااااااااااااااااااهم يا اخوى رد ساااااااااى ..
وبطل التفاف على السؤال
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه والله انا ماشه انوم ..ابقوا عشره على المريخ.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تصبحون علي خير 
والبخش البطون مابيغسلو الصابون 
خسارة الملح والملاح والاقاشي تهئ تهئ تهئ 
الله يجيبك ياعزو وماتخلي بوست وراك 
معاكم سلامه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

انت فاااااااااااااااااااهم يا اخوى رد ساااااااااى ..
وبطل التفاف على السؤال



رد مرتضى بالنسبة ليك ما كان كافى ؟؟
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
طيب الصورة دى تكون يا ربى فوتو شوب ؟؟



والعربية التوسان البيضاء الجا راكبها تكون لعبة 
وعصير الاستيم الجابو اسماعيل يكون شربتو انا ؟؟
والكان بقول ليها يا دكتورة انتى ما كلمينى وما نسقتى معاى دى تكون بت جيرانهم ..؟؟


تخريمة :
اها انت كذبت عيونك وصدقت اضانك ولا شنو ؟؟






ياكولا : التكذيب (إنكار ماقالته عنه سامرين أو معرفته بها) ورد على لسان الدكتور في منتدى مريخي آخر ولما يقم بنشر الخبر في ذلك المنتدى : مصعب أو مرتضى .

وقبل أكثر من ساعة على نشر الخبر في أون لاين . 

هذا ما لزم توضيحه . 

أيضا : أحد أعضاء ذلك المنتدى عندما قرأ الخبر في الفيس سارع وأستوضح من البدري . 

*

----------


## سامرين

*ياكولا انا بكره مفكره انزل كلام دكتور السيوطى لو المنبر ماناقص احظرونى من هسى انا كلمتكم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تصبحون علي خير 
والبخش البطون مابيغسلو الصابون 
خسارة الملح والملاح والاقاشي تهئ تهئ تهئ 
الله يجيبك ياعزو وماتخلي بوست وراك 
معاكم سلامه




الخسارة كتير والله ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تصبحون علي خير 
والبخش البطون مابيغسلو الصابون 
خسارة الملح والملاح والاقاشي تهئ تهئ تهئ 
الله يجيبك ياعزو وماتخلي بوست وراك 
معاكم سلامه




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					




ياكولا : التكذيب (إنكار ماقالته عنه سامرين أو معرفته بها) ورد على لسان الدكتور في منتدى مريخي آخر ولما يقم بنشر الخبر في ذلك المنتدى : مصعب أو مرتضى . 

هذا ما لزم توضيحه . 

أيضا : أحد أعضاء ذلك المنتدى عندما قرأ الخبر في الفيس سارع وأستوضح من اليدري . 





الاستاذ خاتى فى راسو انو انا ومرتضى مترصدين لسامرين عشان كدا اتصلنا بالدكتور البدرى ، وللاسف ماهو براهو ..
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

وقسماً بالله ثلاثه يااحمر مكه قبل تلت ساعه من الان اتصلت بى صحيفة المشاهد وعاوزه تعمل حوار..ولولا مصلحة المريخ لوجدتمونى غداً بمكاتبها لكن صبرك على خلى مازيمبى ده يخلص ولو فى حيطة النادى الحقيقه بكتبها.




يا ساااااااااااااااااااااااامرين
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياكولا انا بكره مفكره انزل كلام دكتور السيوطى لو المنبر ماناقص احظرونى من هسى انا كلمتكم.




يا بت انتى بكرة حتكونى فى التخشيبة وما حيكون عندك اى وسيلة للاتصال ح تنزليهو كيف ؟؟
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


يا بت انتى بكرة حتكونى فى التخشيبة وما حيكون عندك اى وسيلة للاتصال ح تنزليهو كيف ؟؟





عبر الأثير 

بكتب سطور لي ست هواي وأرسلها . 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
mido77,أبو أحمد,Almothanna,مرتضي دياب+,Freid Bapekr,سامرين+,ستيفن وورغو




تصبحون على خييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

وقسماً بالله ثلاثه يااحمر مكه قبل تلت ساعه من الان اتصلت بى صحيفة المشاهد وعاوزه تعمل حوار..ولولا مصلحة المريخ لوجدتمونى غداً بمكاتبها لكن صبرك على خلى مازيمبى ده يخلص ولو فى حيطة النادى الحقيقه بكتبها.




حتي لا اتهم بالخبث من البعض 
الا يجهلن احداً علينا فنجهل فوق جهل الجاهلينا 
ولكن اتمني ينزل الخبر والحوار في اشرف الاصدرات 
ونحن نورده علي المريخ 
ونقول للمشاهد وغيرها 
ونشرب ان وردنا الماء صفواً وغيرنا يشرب كدراً وطيناً 
مرتضي انت هناك صافيتني وهنا جاي تشاكلني 
امرك عجيب 
انا عارف بس انا ما قصدته المنب انا اتحدث عن خارجه الذي يشتكي 
هل فهمتني يا عزيزي مرتض 
الله ينصرنا يا دكتوره علي المازمبي 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					



عبر الأثير 

بكتب سطور لي ست هواي وأرسلها . 




خلاص ياالمثنى بكتبوا فى ورقه وبديك ليهو لما تجينى زياره امانه عليك تنزلو..انت ياالمثنى اللابتوب فى التخشيبه ممنوع؟

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

يا ساااااااااااااااااااااااامرين




اهليييييييييييييييين بالرايقه الليله رايقه جد

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (6 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
احمر مكة,أبو أحمد+,Freid Bapekr,حسن بدري,musab aljak+,ستيفن وورغو


يا جماعه بكره نترفد
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه العفو فى العافيه وتصبحوا على خير بس برضو دكتور البدرى قال.
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

خلاص ياالمثنى بكتبوا فى ورقه وبديك ليهو لما تجينى زياره امانه عليك تنزلو..انت ياالمثنى اللابتوب فى التخشيبه ممنوع؟






أبشري بالخير يادكتورة . 


ضفارية : 

السجن للرجال . 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه العفو فى العافيه وتصبحوا على خير بس برضو دكتور البدرى قال.



 العفو  لله  والرسول  صلي  الله  عليه  وسلم   وانتي  من  اهل  الخير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله 
اعفو مننا وصباااااااح الخير لانها اصلاً صبحت 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قد يكون هذا البوست بداية لثورة تصحيحية في قيادة النادي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قد يكون هذا البوست بداية لثورة تصحيحية في قيادة النادي





صباحات الخير
نتمنى ذلك ياريد.
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الظاهر شباب من اجل المريخ لسه عندهم ضنب بفرفر
...



هسي عليك الله يا مرهف الشباب دخلهم هنا شنو ...
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

نبحث عن الشهره فاخترنا ان نفبرك صوره مع البدرى ونتجنى عليه بمالايقله.



لا أعرف د. سامرين إلا من خلال حروفها في هذا المنبر .. 
وهل هي في هذه الصورة أم لا .. والله لا أعرفها حتي الآن 
ولكن واثق من أنني سأتشرف بمعرفتها يوما ما.. 
وإن سئلت هل صدقت قولها ؟ 
أقول وانا واثق من قولي : أنها صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة
( لك العتبي دكتورة )

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

لا أعرف د. سامرين إلا من خلال حروفها في هذا المنبر .. 
وهل هي في هذه الصورة أم لا .. والله لا أعرفها حتي الآن 
ولكن واثق من أنني سأتشرف بمعرفتها يوما ما.. 
وإن سئلت هل صدقت قولها ؟ 
أقول وانا واثق من قولي : أنها صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة صادقة
( لك العتبي دكتورة )





مشكور ياالدلميت..واحساسك الجميل اسعدنى جداً.
وانا اللى فى شوق لمعرفتكم جميعاً واتشرف بكم جداً
انافى الصوره لابسه طرحه صفراء.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مشكور ياالدلميت..واحساسك الجميل اسعدنى جداً.
وانا اللى فى شوق لمعرفتكم جميعاً واتشرف بكم جداً
انافى الصوره لابسه طرحه صفراء.



مشكورة دكتورة علي هذه المعلومة وهذا الإحساس الرائع ..


*

----------


## Deimos

*يا دكتورة تاكدي بإنه مافي زول بيشكك في كلامك وأنا عن نفسي أثق فيك تماماً ومتاكد من كل كلمة وكل حرف ذكرتيه ...

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من ظلم المريخ ...


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الصورة ليست بدليل الأخت الدكتوره سامرين.
صدقيني لا أريد أن أكذبك ولكن تعودنا دائماً بأن نسمع الرأي الآخر فإن جاء مخالفاً للرأي ننتظر البينه
ليس إلا ....
لك كامل الإحترام الدكتوره سامرين



الحبيب محمد حسين الصورة دليل والشهود أكبر دليل .. يكفي فقط شاهدين للإثبات ناهيك عن إثنا عشر شاهداً .. لذلك ثبت لدينا وبما لايدع مجالاً للشك بان كل ماذكرته دكتورة سامرين صحيح ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					


ياكولا عين السخط دوماً تبدئ المساويا ماتتعب روحك بس زى ماقال لى استاذ محمد خلينا نمسك الصوره دى قوى يمكن نحتاج ليها ويارب نصل للمرحله دى.



أتمني توصلي للمرحلة دي لكن ما ظنيت .. نومي قفا الحبة ما بتجيك ...
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا دكتورة تاكدي بإنه مافي زول بيشكك في كلامك وأنا عن نفسي أثق فيك تماماً ومتاكد من كل كلمة وكل حرف ذكرتيه ...

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من ظلم المريخ ...






مشكور ياعبد العزيز


وحاسب البلاغات دى طايره ساااااااااااااى والناس دى مامصدقه تلقى ليها زول تبلغ فيهو.

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياكولا انا بكره مفكره انزل كلام دكتور السيوطى لو المنبر ماناقص احظرونى من هسى انا كلمتكم.



نزلي يا بتنا وما بتجيك عوجة مادام كلامك صاح ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اعترض بشدة 
دا المضيع المريخ ..
الجميع يتهرب من المشاكل الحاصلة فى النادى بدعوى الحفاظ على الاستقرار .
عشان كدة عمرو المريخ ما يمشى لى قدام ما دام ندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال ..



 	 		 			:thumbs:   		


*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*ياناس صباح الخير أنا ليه ساعه و15 دقيقه ماخليت رد ماقريتو ومن خلالها أيقنت أن دكتوره سامرين صادقه صادقه صادقه  فيما قالته . لاشك فيها أنها إبنة من أصل طيب  نبراتها فى حروفها تؤكد صدقها لاتخشي من قول الحقيقة فإن الله معـــــك
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*لم نولد من أرحام أمهاتنا أغبياء

نفي البدري لقاءه بسامرين ومحادثته لها والصورة أثببت خلاف ذلك فكيف يريدنا أن نصدقه 

أدوني تلفون الدكتور ده
*

----------


## mageedy62

*ربنا ينصر الحق ويزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا . عموما رغم اننى لا اعرف اى من الاثنين الا اننى ارجح صحة قول الدكتورة سامرين فقلب المؤمن دليله والصدق ظاهر فى حديثها يازوووق
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لم أتشرف حتى الآن بلقاء أي من مصعب أو مرتضى أو دكتورة سامرين أو كولا و لكن تعرفت عليهم من خلال مشاركاتهم بالمنبر و ما كونته عنهم جميعاً أنهم لا  أشك مطلقاً في صدقهم و حبهم الجارف للمريخ الكيان و لم ألمس قط من خلال مشاركاتهم أن أي منهم يمكن أن يترصد  لأي شخص خارج المنبر ناهيك أن يكون من أعضائه   
لاشك أن ما ذهب إليه كل من مصعب و مرتضى لم يقصد منه تكذيب أو تشويه صورة أخت عزيزة و محبة للمريخ الكيان و نشطة و ساعية لرفعته و لا يمكن أن أشك مجرد شك في صدق الدكتورة و أنها عندما نزلت البوست بالتأكيد كان دافعها المريخ و ليس الخبر في حد ذاته و إنما ما وراء الخبر . . . هذا الموضوع كان يمكن ألا يأخذ هذا المنحى لولا أن البعض أراد له ذلك لشئ لا أفهمه . . . نسأل الله أن يصفي النفوس و ألا يأخذ الموضوع أكثر مما يستحق بين هؤلاء الأخوة الأعزاء . . . في ذات الوقت أقول للدكتور البدري إن لم تكن واثقاً من تحملك لتبعات ما قلت ما كان لك أن تقوله و أمام جمع من الناس . .  من يدلي بحديث خطير مثل هذا يجب أن يكون على استعداد للعاصفة التي يثيرها
نحن كلنا إخوة و تهمنا مصلحة الكيان . . أرجو ألا يجرفنا تيار هذا الموضوع لنخسر بعضنا و في النهاية لا يصح إلا الصحيح . . . للجميع التحية و الود

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تصفية حسابات بين منو ومنو ؟؟

وضح اكتر يا الوليد ..



يا مصعب الكلام واضح جدا اذا انت متابع البوست بتاعك ده كويس بتلقي الناس القاصدهم علقوا علي مشاركتي ، وايضا يمكنك ان ترجع الي بوست مرهف الذي فتحة بعد حذف بوست ارحل الخاص بي ،

انت لديك معلومة ونزلتها ولكن للاسف تم استغلالها لتصفية حسابات اخري
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا المزعلني يامصعب انو في ناس دايره توسخ صورتنا قدام سامرين وسامرين جرت في الاتجاه دا وبقت تطاعنا بالكلام بس معليش



لقد اصبت عين الحقيقة يا مرتضي
*

----------


## monzir ana

*سواء ان صدقت سامرين او كذبت تبقي الحقيقة ان هنالك من يسرقون المريخ عيانا بيانا ومازالوا يسرقون ويمتهنون السرقة سمسرة حتي اودتنا الي مهالك الهلاك ياخي فكونا والله لا اكذب سامرين فيما قالته ولكنني استغرب لجبن البدري المستر ولا ادري لماذا الانكار اما انه يخاف علي شئ ما او انه كذب فيما قاله لسامرين ولكن تبقي الحقيقة ان المريخ ضائع ضائع ضائع
*

----------

